# snowblowing?



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't know if this is the right forum but I'll give it a try. I bought my first snowblower this summer and the manual says you should wax the auger and shoot. What/how do you wax yours?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've heard that, but never done it and I've had a snowblower for years. Sounds like a good idea but would probably be easier if you could find a can of silicone spray. In fact, I'm going to look into that and pick some up. Might help keep snow from sticking in the chute.

John


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

That is what it is for. Wet snow will stick to the auger. When it becomes a problem for me, I just use non-stick cooking spray, like Pam. That does the trick.


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I use that spray on car wax, it seems to work good. Only thing is, you have to do it when it is not super cold. That stuff will freeze before you get a chance to wipe it.

Neil.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I spray down my my entire rhino with a silicone based tire spray, then wipe off the excess product. The snow doesn't stick as much and its easier to broom off. My garage is always above freezing and the melting snow makes a mess. It also makes mud much easier to wash off.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

averageguy said:


> I spray down my my entire rhino with a silicone based tire spray, then wipe off the excess product. The snow doesn't stick as much and its easier to broom off. My garage is always above freezing and the melting snow makes a mess. It also makes mud much easier to wash off.


 
I wax the plow on my tractor so the wet snow doesn't stick to it. 


Hey Averageguy you gonna come plow my driveway with your rhino this year. Just wondering that way I don't do it. :lol:


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

For the right price I'm sure we can work something out.:lol:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

averageguy said:


> For the right price I'm sure we can work something out.:lol:


 
I will do your driveway if you do mine.


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

I have never put any wax or what not on my snowblower auger or what not but just personal preference i guess but have fun with it beats a shovel by far.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

It must be a looong driveway! I actually like plowing because it gives me a reason to get outside in the winter. The rhino makes quick work of my driveway. I spend more time turning around and waiting for a break in traffic than I do plowing.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

averageguy said:


> It must be a looong driveway! I actually like plowing because it gives me a reason to get outside in the winter. The rhino makes quick work of my driveway. I spend more time turning around and waiting for a break in traffic than I do plowing.


 
Not really, I just know that a Rhino has a cab and my tractor does not.:lol:


----------

